# 5 Tác Hại Của Việc Trùm Kín Chăn



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (3/7/19)

Một số người có thói quen đi ngủ là phải trùm chăn kín đầu bất kể trời mua hay nắng, do thói quen tránh những tiếng ồn và ánh sáng. Thế nhưng, cứ tưởng chừng thói quen này là điều vô cùng bình thường mà hóa ra nó lại gây ảnh ưởng trực tiếp nhiều đến sức khỏe.

Do đó hãy cùng tìm hiểu bài viết sau đây để biết những tác hại của việc trùm chăn kín khi ngủ để từ bỏ thói quen này ngay từ bây giờ.





​
*Tổn thương não*
Nghiên cứu cho thấy, những người có thói quen chùm kín đầu khi ngủ dễ gây tồn thương não hơn những người thường. Một số nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng có đến 23% số người ngủ theo cách này có nguy cơ cao bị mất trí nhớ.

Khi ngủ trùm chăn kín đầu, đồng nghĩa với bạn cách ly với không kí bên ngoài, lượng Oxy càng ít đi thì lượng khí Co2 lại càng nhiều. Chính điều này sẽ gây ra hiện tượng khó thở, ngột ngạt do các cơ quan không được cung cấp đầy đủ dưỡng khí nên hoạt động kém, đặc biệt là não sẽ bị ảnh hưởng nhiều nhất.

*Hít thở trong môi trường ô nhiễm*
Vì chăn drap gối nệm mà chúng ta sử dụng hàng ngày không phải lúc nào cũng được vệ sinh thường xuyên nên rất có thể có nhiều bụi bẩn và vi khuẩn. Việc chúng ta thường xuyên trùm chăn kín đầu đồng nghĩa với việc chúng ta hít những bụi bẩn từ chính chăn ga gối nệm của mình, gây ảnh hưởng xấu đến sức khỏe.






_Trùm kín đầu có thể hít tất cả những vi khuẩn sản sinh ra tự chăn nệm_​
*Khó ứng phó với các vấn đề xung quanh*
Trùm chăn kín đầu sẽ làm giảm khả năng nghe và nhận thức được các mùi xung quanh.
Vì vậy nếu trong trường hợp khẩn cấp, có hỏa hoạn hay bất cứ điều gì xảy ra bạn sẽ không thể phẩn ứng kịp thời, nhanh chóng.

*Triệu chứng ngưng thở khi ngủ*
Có nhiều nguyên nhân gây nên triệu chứng này, tuy nhiên thói quen trùm chăn khi ngủ lại là một trong những nguyên nhân chính nó làm hạn chế dòng lưu thông của không khí qua miệng và mũi nên gây ra tình trạng này, nếu triệu chúng này kết hợp với một vài yếu tố khác còn gây ra tình trạng béo phì hay tăng cân.

*Khiến giấc ngủ chập chờn, ngủ không ngon giấc*
Cơ thể con người lúc nào cũng có nhiệt độ, vì vậy việc trùm chăn kín có nghĩa là nguồn nhiệt không có cơ hội thoát ra ngoài, nên thường xảy ra tình trạng ngột ngạt, khó kiểm soát gây ra tình trạng chằn trọc, khó khăn cho một giấc ngủ sâu. Tình trạng nghiêm trọng hơn là khiến cơ thể chóng mặt, buồn nôn.






_Gây cảm giác khó chịu, buồn nôn_​
Hiểu về những tác nhân mà do thói quen của việc trùm đầu khi ngủ, với những mối nguy hiểm sắp ập tới gây ảnh hường đên sức khỏe, vì vậy chúng ta hãy cùng nhau khắc phục tình trạng chung này để tạo cho mình một giấc ngủ ngon hơn nữa nhé!

*TATANA*​


----------



## guco (10/7/19)

gì không biết chứ có lần e trùm chăn lại và ngủ, lúc tối thấy mệt và mơ màng giật mình thì trùm kính luôn, nguyên nhân là thiếu oxi nên bị ngợp khó chiệu, lúc đầu trời lạnh sau đóng cửa ngủ nên nóng


----------

